# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Help in Travelling to Hongkong

## minicrouzs

I am taking my family to Hongkong this October 8-11, 2012 for vacation. It is our first time to visit Hongkong and i need a little help with our itineraries. Can you share with us some information about Hongkong?

----------


## ryanhollmans

Hongkong is an awesome destination for traveling purpose. People should have proper knowledge about this place at the time of traveling. It will be a better idea to keep a guide book of Hongkong for having a easy going and comfortable tour.

----------


## davisj

This is a great city for a family trip.

----------

